# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور شماره 40 |Mr.amp98|

## Wild Rose

اینبار با حضور @Mr.amp98
 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون خودتون !  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکی
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نداشته
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
شاید...
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
گاهی  بلی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم :Yahoo (50): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو همه چی :Yahoo (21):  کلا حساسه :Yahoo (21): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۶ نفر :Yahoo (21): 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
فرقی نداره براش :Yahoo (4): 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
ناصح :Yahoo (21): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
شاید بترسه :Yahoo (4): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یه دوست قدیمی احساساتی :Yahoo (21): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (2): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
زیادشه :Yahoo (4): 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
یکم لوسه :Yahoo (21):  خوشم نمیاد..
مهربون و ساده است...خوشم میاد :Yahoo (1):  
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
آفنبات چوفی :Y (405): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
به آرزوهاش برسه :Yahoo (1): 
18.ی نصیحت :
احساساتتو کمرنگ کن
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ZAPATA

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خادم افتخاری حرم امام رضا
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نی دونم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
Yeah
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نی
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نی دونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نی دونم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
17
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هم دختراش هم پسراش
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
شوالیه ی سبز 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هر دو از هم 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
سعید تو سریال LOST
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (106): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آری
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
همین که هست خوبه
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خانه بی پیله شیله شکلاتی
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ان شاء الله بری واسه تخصص ...
18.ی نصیحت :
با گل ها مهربان باش :Yahoo (76):

----------


## fateme-s

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟خودشو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟19تا

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هر دو
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟دومی
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟12.شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (106): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
17. ی ارزو واسش:موفقیت
18.ی نصیحت :سعی کن مغرور نشی

----------


## N3DA

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
**پزشک 
*
*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* 
*ندیدم خوشبختانه : ))
*
*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 
قطعا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* 
*نه اصلا
*
*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* 
*نمیدونم واقعا : ))
*
*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ 
چیز خاصی ندیدم که حساس باشن روش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* 
*15
*
*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* 
*پسرا 
*
*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* 
*دکتر ارنست : ))
*
*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* 
*سومین باره میگم این سوال خیلی مسخره و احمقانه شده -_- : ))
*
*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* 
*یه استاد ریاضی مبادی آداب داشتیم دبیرستان،یاد ایشون 
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* 
*
**
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* 
*بله 
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* 
*ویژگی بد ندیدم تا به حال/خوب هم اینکه خیلی با اراده ن و همین ویژگی میتونه به بهترین جایگاه ها برسونتشون.
**
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* 
*خوب و مفید
**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* 
*استتوسکوپ مجهز  با آرزوی بهترین و دقیق ترین تشخیص ها 

*
*
17. ی ارزو واسش * 
*سلامتی و سربلندی.موفقیت های بیشتر و بیشتر
**
18.ی نصیحت :* 
*اگه چیزی رو نمیتونین تغییر بدین،همونجوری که هست،بپذیرینش.
این جمله خیلی باعث آرامش من شده تا حالا
موفق باشین : )*

----------


## Mojgan*M

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مهندس کامپیوتر: )
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ای دونت نو -__-
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟احتمالا
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نوچ
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدوونم :Yahoo (20): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟چیزی ازش ندیدم اینم ای دونت نو
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟6-7احتمالا تهش8 کمم نیس-_-
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟اینو اصلن نمیدونم
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)گمنام؟ :Yahoo (21):  نمیشناسم اخه-_-
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ :Yahoo (21):  طبیعتا هیچکدوم
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ی دوستی داشتم ی انجمن نام کاربریش رازدار بود اون
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (94):  من اینجوری تصورش میکنم : دی
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟لابد بوده دیگ
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟فک میکنم تاپیک الکی نمیزنه اینش خوبه 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

این هم ب تصور من میخوره هم تصوره خودش: )) 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
تو کنکور زندگی موفق باشی کنکورا مدرسه ک بهانس: )

18.ی نصیحت :
راه درستو برو؟  :Yahoo (21): 
موفق باشی: دی

----------


## mobin9898

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

دکتری  :Yahoo (4): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
هیچی ندیدم ازش عشقه منه  :Yahoo (4): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
وان هاندرد پرسنت  :Yahoo (4): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اصلا  :Yahoo (4): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو دیگه مشخصه خخخخ  :Yahoo (1): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
 نمیدونم خداییش  :Yahoo (4): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
22 نفر  :Yahoo (4):  بی شوخی فکر کنم 15 نفر نمیدونم چرا  :Yahoo (2):  
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
 پسرا  :Yahoo (4): 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
بامعرفت  :Yahoo (1): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 سوسک ازش  :Yahoo (4):  
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد یکی دیگه نمیتونم بگم  :Yahoo (4):  
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (105): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره فکر کنم  :Yahoo (4): 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ندیدم چیزی ازش  :Yahoo (1):  بامعرفت بودن  :Yahoo (4): 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
نظری ندارم  :Yahoo (1): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
خصوصی میدم بش  :Yahoo (1): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
 انشالله همیشه موفق باشه  :Yahoo (4):  و سایه ی پدر و مادرش رو سرش باشه 
18.ی نصیحت : 
همیشه خاکی باش برار  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## WickedSick

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکی  :Yahoo (4): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
من که ندیدم ازش!
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بلی
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اصلا
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
من و یه نفر دیگه که نمیگم  :Yahoo (4): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
حساسیتی ندیدم ولی فک کنم روی شهرش
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
10!
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
پسرا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
بزبرنج خور قهار  :Yahoo (4): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هردو خیلی ریلکس رد میشن
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
نمیدونم چرا ولی زورو  :Yahoo (21): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (106): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
یس!
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
- / از اینکه کلا پسر خوبیه!
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
مبارکش باشه  :Yahoo (4): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
دعا میکنم واسه خودش که موفق باشه
17. ی ارزو واسش :
بازم همون بالایی  :Yahoo (4): 
18.ی نصیحت :
اینکه مغرور نشی وقتی رسیدی به دکتری(گرچه میدونم اصلا آدمی نیستی مغرور شی)

----------


## mina_77

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشک متخصص
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
​ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
تو همه چیز موفقه همیشه
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اصلا
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
آریسا
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟خیلی بهداشتیه مثلا از لیوان کس دیگه ای آب نمیخوره و اینجور چیزا
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)سفید برفی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک ازش میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (65): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ اینکه خیلی بامعرفت و خوش اخلاقه /ویژگی بد تاحالا ندیدم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
good

16. یه هدیه بهش بده
چشم :Yahoo (65): 

17. ی ارزو واسش 
همیشه لبت خندون باشه
18.ی نصیحت :همینقدر خاکی بمون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mr.amp98

ممنونم دوستان گلم

----------


## LI20

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دکی دیگه  :Yahoo (117): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ دیگه دیگه  :Yahoo (21): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بد نبوده :Yahoo (10): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟یکم . یه میکرون :Yahoo (4): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟یکیو خیلی دوس داره . اهان اسمشو بگم ینی؟! :Yahoo (21):  نمی تونم که . طرف ناراحت میشه . بگم؟ واقعا؟ نمی تونم که . اسمشو نمی دونم چون :Yahoo (94): ولی..بی خیال :Yahoo (50): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟چه می دونم :Yahoo (21): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟تو تو 30 مین واقعا واقعا فک کنم شاید 2 نفر. شاید!! ولی تو  سه چهار روز 15 نفر شاید

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا :Yahoo (9): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)خوش قلب

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (106): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه زیاده  :Yahoo (50): (حسودم خودتونین)

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ اونو که بدم میادو نمی تونم بگم :Yahoo (4):  خوبشم همون مهربونه :Yahoo (105): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : چشم 

17. ی ارزو واسش : به اروزی از ته دلی که داره برسی . اون ارزویی که از نظر قلبی می خواد نه عقلی(چی گفتم اصن :Yahoo (4): )


18.ی نصیحت :مثل من نباش :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Rolenaz9465

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
معلمی
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
چیزی ازشون ندیدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
نه زیاد
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
به هیچ وجه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
بازم نمیدونم 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
2 نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
نظری ندارم 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
آقای آرام
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک از ایشون :Yahoo (1): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یکی از معلمای دوران دبیرستانم 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (1): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
البته که حقشونه اما اصلا فک نمیکردم بچه درسخون باشن :Yahoo (21): 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از متین بودنشون خوشم میاد 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
واسه موفقیتشون  از صمیم قلب دعا میکنم
17. ی ارزو واسش :
به همه ی آرزوهاشون برسن
18.ی نصیحت : دانششون رو وقف خدمت به مردم کنن

----------


## Lullaby

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟بگذریم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟تا حدودی بله

4.کــلا روی اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟به هیچ عنوان 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمک خوردن و نمکدون شکستن(نا سپاسی) من فکر میکنم روی این موضوع حساس هستن

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟شاید دو یا سه تا

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)دلسوز و مهربان

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟از سوسک میترسن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟شِرِک و رابین خود

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (680): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟100% آره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟از اینکه دلسوز هستن خوشم میاد ویژگیِ بدی ندیدم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Yahoo (81): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :سلامتی+آرامش+خوشبختیِ خودت و کسانیکه دوستشون دارید و خانوادتون

18.ی نصیحت :از نصیحت خوشم نمیاد

----------


## POlyhYmNia

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکی خان  :Yahoo (76): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
در حال حاضر موجود نمیباشد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
انگاری اره 

4.کــلا روی اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه بهش نمیخوره اینکارا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منم میخوام بدونم  :Yahoo (94): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
 :Yahoo (65): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
میانگین 15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
من ک فقط با یکی شونو دیدم :Yahoo (21): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
عقاب  :Yahoo (22): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
فکر نکنم اتفاق خاصی بیفته

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
 :Yahoo (117): 


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (83): 


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
حتما دیگه  :Yahoo (21): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ب نظرم همین ک خودشو گم نمیکنه کافیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوب است

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
عکس استتوسکوپ ندارم فعلا دکی  :Yahoo (10):  


17. ی ارزو واسش ؟
ارزو میکنم ی دکتر واقعی بشه  :Yahoo (65): 

18.ی نصیحت ؟
هیچوقت کار بد کسی رو بازگو نکن  :Yahoo (1):  چون عجیب سرت میاد

----------


## Mr.amp98

مرسی دوستان

----------


## arisa

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ قبل این که قبول شه مجری تلویزیون

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟50درصد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟کس خاصی نیست

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (35): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از ویژگیش بدم نمیاد اگه پیشنهاد باشه کمی منعطف تر باشه ..

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشک :Yahoo (4): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
گیر داده بم شیرینی میخاد :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (4): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
یس :Yahoo (4): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نوپ... اصلا
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
همسرش :Yahoo (4): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۷نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
پسرا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
مستر ای ام پیه دیگه :Yahoo (4): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوسک میترسه :Yahoo (4):  جیغ میکشه فرار میکنه :Yahoo (4): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
سوباسا :Yahoo (4): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (94): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
یس یس^_^
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
مهربون و مودبه^_^ ویژگی بد ندیدم ازش
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه :Yahoo (94): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
فایل پیوست 74800
17. ی ارزو واسش :
همیشه شاد باشی :Yahoo (94): 
18.ی نصیحت :
وقتی پزشک شدی... خیلی به فکر مردم باش

----------


## parnia-sh

سلام علیکم مستر :Yahoo (4): اینبار با حضور @Mr.amp98
 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دکتری :Yahoo (4): یا مشاور

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟همش میگه زن میخام :Y (452): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه.

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم :Yahoo (21): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم :Yahoo (21): دعواکردن :Yahoo (21): نمیدونم واقعن

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟18 :Yahoo (4): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (4): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)مستر :Yahoo (4): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک..جیغ میکشه میپره بالا پاینن :Yahoo (76): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یکی از دوستام: )اونم مهربون بود

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (676): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
مغرور نیس خیلی خوبه مودبم هس :Yahoo (76): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه: )

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :گوجه با نمک :Yahoo (4): 


17. ی ارزو واسش :تو زندگش همیشه شاد باشه

18.ی نصیحت : : )

----------


## -Sara-

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مغازه دار :Yahoo (4): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
هیچی :Yahoo (4): 
چندوقت پیش ی پستی داشت فك كنم اون :Yahoo (4): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اره تقریبا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
گاهی وقتا اره


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
حساسیت...؟؟؟؟
نمیدونم.

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۳نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
باادب :Yahoo (4): 


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسك ازش :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
عمو پورنگ :Yahoo (4): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (76): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی؟؟
بعضی وقتا خودشو میزنه ب اون راه بدم میاد


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
هیچی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
 :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
همیشه موفقو شاد و پیروز باشه
ب همه ارزوهاش برسه
 :Yahoo (1): 

18.ی نصیحت :كمتر انجمن بیاد
البته ببخشید فوضولی میكنم

----------


## amirhossein78

> اینبار با حضور @Mr.amp98
>  1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> به به دکی جونم
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> نمیشه گفت !!
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
> نه
> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
> شدیدا اسفالتمون کرده یعنی !!!
> ...


 @Mr.amp98

----------


## Mr.amp98

عاپ

----------

